

Could deflation cause problems for bitcoin?  - dcawrey
http://www.coindesk.com/deflation-and-bitcoins/

======
devx
I think volatility is more of a short-term/medium term problem, due to the
fact that each new Bitcoin user can have a pretty large impact on the value of
the Bitcoin, and it's still early days.

But I also think deflation may present a problem in the long term, and this is
why instead of all the slightly different Bitcoin clones, I'd like to see one
like Bitcoin that is inflationary, instead of deflationary.

But whoever will be making this needs to think long and hard about what the
inflation rate should be, or if it can be modified by the market/community
down the road (or start with a high inflation early on, to boost the numbers,
and lower it after after a while).

